# Implantation Bleeding



## wendy

Dear Peter,

I think I may be clutching at straws now, but i have heard all about Implantation bleeding, but I would like to know, how long it could last for and if it could be slightly heavier if there is a possiblity of more than one follicle implanting.

Also on a similar note, is it still possible to lose a follice still have bleeding, and another possible ok.

thanks for your help

Wendy


----------



## peter

Dear Wendy,

Some people bleed slightly at implantation with no adverse effects. The is no relationship as far as I know between the number of embryos implanting and the amount of bleeding. There should be no effect on the embryos unless there is very heavy bleeding.

Hope this helps

Peter



wendy said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> I think I may be clutching at straws now, but i have heard all about Implantation bleeding, but I would like to know, how long it could last for and if it could be slightly heavier if there is a possiblity of more than one follicle implanting.
> 
> Also on a similar note, is it still possible to lose a follice still have bleeding, and another possible ok.
> 
> thanks for your help
> 
> Wendy


----------



## Lillianna

Only meeeeeeeeee

WOW I love the Xmas 

We are presently on 9dp3dt (Sunday) and our surrogate phoned on Saturday to say she felt cramping on one side and then had pink spotting a couple of hours afterwards. 

At first she thought it was over but we have since heard it may be implantation spotting and she has been told to rest. This morning (Sunday) it was brownish/pink so we are keeping everything crossed...

Do you think it may be implantation spotting?

love

Lily x


----------



## Mummytoone

Hi Lily

Just wanted to say I wish you so much luck. Yor story is soooo special I soooo hope it all works for you.
I dont wish to get your hopes up but Ive read on here so many stories of implantation bleeding especially when its twins so it could be a very good thing 
I soooooooo hope so, good luck and keep us informed

Love lou xxx


----------



## Lillianna

O thanks for you post Lou I am very excited now 

I wish you every happiness for the future

love

Lily x


----------



## peter

Dear Lily,

Unfortunately there is not much real science behind the concept of implantation spotting and it is certainly not an essentail event in a succesful cycle. However, many patients report this phenomenon,some of which go on to become pregnant.

If the spotting becomes heavier I would suggest that your surrogate contacts your clinic for advice.

Regards,

Peter



Lillianna said:


> Only meeeeeeeeee
> 
> WOW I love the Xmas
> 
> We are presently on 9dp3dt (Sunday) and our surrogate phoned on Saturday to say she felt cramping on one side and then had pink spotting a couple of hours afterwards.
> 
> At first she thought it was over but we have since heard it may be implantation spotting and she has been told to rest. This morning (Sunday) it was brownish/pink so we are keeping everything crossed...
> 
> Do you think it may be implantation spotting?
> 
> love
> 
> Lily x


----------



## KT

Peter

Just a quick query. I had ET yesterday using 2 previously frozen embryos. Both of which were beginning to compact.
What I was wondering is how long after ET does implantation take place? And does it vary depending on the stage the embryos were when they were put in or is it fairly standard?
Thank you for your help
Kerry


----------



## peter

Please see my comments in your text:



KT said:


> Peter
> 
> Just a quick query. I had ET yesterday using 2 previously frozen embryos. Both of which were beginning to compact.
> What I was wondering is how long after ET does implantation take place?
> 
> Implantation happens at day 4/5 where day 2 is the transfer day.
> 
> And does it vary depending on the stage the embryos were when they were put in or is it fairly standard?
> 
> No the time of implantation is always the same i.e. if you have a blastocyst on day 4/5 then it is ready to implant immediately.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Peter
> 
> Thank you for your help
> Kerry


----------



## KT

Peter
Thank you for your reply.
Just another quick question - sorry!
How long after compacting do embryos reach the blastocyst stage?

Thank you
Kerry


----------



## Vicky W

Hello Peter & Kerry

Sorry to barge in but I have another question relating, if you have blastocyst transfer, do you still have the test to confirm pregnancy (whether hpt or blood test) on the same date (14 days later) or is it earlier, ie. when it would have been if you had day 2/3 transfer?

Good Luck Kerry!

Vicky


----------



## peter

Dear KT

On average it is compaction day 3-4, implantation day 4-5

Peter



KT said:


> Peter
> Thank you for your reply.
> Just another quick question - sorry!
> How long after compacting do embryos reach the blastocyst stage?
> 
> Thank you
> Kerry


----------



## tinat

Hi

I've read all the really interesting info here about implantation and I wondered if you could tell me more about implantation failure - if the uterus lining is over 10mm and assuming that you don't need assisted hatching what other factors could cause implantation failure please? and are there ant tests that can be done for this?

Also, what day are embryos normally frozen please - is it on the day of transfer? 

On my last cycle they took one egg to blastocyst stage which was fragmented so they decided not to freeze it but they did say that it was a good indication that it had reached blastocyst, thou' I'm not sure why?

Big thanks


----------



## peter

Please see my comments in your text:



tinat said:


> Hi
> 
> I've read all the really interesting info here about implantation and I wondered if you could tell me more about implantation failure - if the uterus lining is over 10mm and assuming that you don't need assisted hatching what other factors could cause implantation failure please?
> 
> This is a grey area in reproductive physiology which needs much more research. One obvious problem would be a low progesterone but all infertility patients have luteal support so this does not reallyapply in this context.
> 
> and are there ant tests that can be done for this?
> 
> No
> 
> Also, what day are embryos normally frozen please - is it on the day of transfer?
> 
> Most clinics freeze on day 2-3 i.e transfer day. If any blastocysts are frozen this would happen on day 4-5.
> 
> On my last cycle they took one egg to blastocyst stage which was fragmented so they decided not to freeze it but they did say that it was a good indication that it had reached blastocyst, thou' I'm not sure why?
> 
> If an embryo reaches blastocyst in the lab then chances are it will easily reach blastocyst in the uterus i.e. these are good embryos.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Peter
> 
> Big thanks


----------



## peter

Please see my comments in your text:



paula said:


> Hello Peter,
> 
> Many thanks for answering my stupid questions - it really helps.
> 
> Well today's question is - when they do the ET, how long does it take for the embies to implant?
> 
> Implantation happens around day 4-5.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Peter
> Yes, I know it is probably another stupid one, but I have too much time on my hands at the moment so I am thinking of really stupid things.
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Paula.


----------



## TABBIE

Hi Peter,

I recently had a Hysterosalpingogram and it showed that my tubes are blocked, which isn't a problem as I will be using Donor Eggs for IVF. It also showed that I have lots of fibroids distorting the uterus  Do you think this will affect implantation? 

Tabbie xx


----------



## Josie21

Dear Peter,
you replied to a query I had back in February when I was just about to start my first IVF cycle. 
It seems so little time has passed , but here I am having already failed. 
I down-regged bang on time and then stimmed well, although I was disappointed that I only had 8 follicles. Inside these, I got 7 mature eggs and, of those, 4 fertilised (using ICSI as my dh has 10mill count and low morphology). Of the 4 embros, 2 were Grade 1 and 2 Grade 2 (one of the Grade 2 had a little fragmentation). The consultant wanted to put pack the 2 Grade 1s and freeze the other 2 as, they said, they felt I had a better chance than average of it working. 
On 9dpt (if Day 1 is the day after ET), I started to have a pale brown discharge, which became mud-coloured the next day and my bust tenderness just stopped deaad. Today when I lost what looked like the embryo (it was like a coffee-bean with a little stalk coming out the middle) and the discharge is a bit more red. 
The hospital did my pg test today instead of Wednesday and it was, of course, negative. 
I had a miscarriage last Easter (this time of year is turning out to be not so good for me ) at 5 weeks after fertilisation. 
My obvious query is that I think I must have a problem keeping hold of a baby. Maybe conceiving has not really been the problem so much as implantation. 
Would you agree? Is there anything (no matter how unproven) that I can do to help implantation? 
Over the last week, I got a mosquitto bite (to which I always react very badly) and I used some antibiotic cream (Fucildin) - could this have caused the problem or the "poison" in my blood? 
Is there much research being done into implantation as this seems such a crucial stage but maybe not as well researched? 
I have my review consultation booked and the consultant is apparently a bit of an implantation boffin. 
Thank you so much for listening and (hopefully ) replying. 
J


----------



## H

Hi Josie
I noticed Peter hadnt replied to this message yet but thought that I would offer you some advice from my experience.
I, like you seem to have problem with the implantation stage, all other stges seem to go ok but then the embies just dont implant, now on our 4th attempt awaiting et on thurs/fri this week.
After our 3rd attempt we sat down and discussed the implantation concerns that we had and we are having blastocyst transfers in future as there is a much higher implantation rate with this but if our embies dont get to that stage prior to et we are going for assisted hatching which they seem to recommend for patients with 3 or more failed attempts or fet or embies with unusally thick outer shell.
Our last attempt was with 1 frozen blast but again unsuccesful but I think trying these different methods can only help.
I wish you loads of luck 
H x


----------



## Josie21

Thanks for letting me know your experiences, H. 
We have decided to do "fresh" next time (though we have 2 Grade 1s frozen - I want to make embryos while I'm as young as poss). I have just been reading about assisted hatching and blastocyst and, depending on what Peter says, am going to suggest we go for one or both of these options now. I really would rather not notch up a further failure before we try something else. 
Thanks again,
Jx


----------



## peter

Dear Tabbie,

Yes, you need to get these removed prior to any infertility treatment.

Regards,

Peter



TABBIE said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I recently had a Hysterosalpingogram and it showed that my tubes are blocked, which isn't a problem as I will be using Donor Eggs for IVF. It also showed that I have lots of fibroids distorting the uterus  Do you think this will affect implantation?
> 
> Tabbie xx


----------



## TABBIE

Hi Peter,

Thankyou for replying - the hospital that did the hysterosalpingogram told me that the fibroids wouldn't get in the way and that if they were to remove them there would be a chance that I would have to have a hysterectomy. We have our first Consultation on 6th May at Care in Notts...I don't know what to do now?!! 

Tabbie xx


----------



## TABBIE

Hi Jac,

Congratulations on your pregnancy  I had an ultrasound scan a few months before the hystrosalpingogram and the nurse said there was only one fibroid size 5cm which was supposedly outside the uterine cavity and wasn't in the way as far as I can remember. I am just so confused by the xray result as it is so different to the scan. Do you think my doctor would be able to have copies of the result from the hospital? I am going to see the Doc in the morning!!

Tabbie xx


----------



## cassie

Hi Tabbie, just to let you know that I have quite a few fibroids, nearly 3 years ago I had a myomectomy - an op to try and remove them which could have resulted in an hysteroctomy. Forch it didn't although I was left with some fibroids that couldn't be removed as too risky.

We have just gone through ICSI and had a chem pg and when I seen my Cons this week he was really positive because it showed that despite the fibroids we should be able to get pg although the pg didn't continue this time around.

One of my fibroids is the size of a 18-20 week foetus (not sure how large that is in cm's??) but a fair size I guess.

Anyway hopefully seeing your Doc today should have put your mind at rest a bit.

Good luck 
Cassie


----------



## TABBIE

Hi Peter,

I saw my doctor today and she managed to get a copy of my Hysterosalpingogram result and gave me a copy of it, it reads as follows: "THERE ARE MULTIPLE ROUNDED FILLING DEFECTS OF VARYING SIZE SEEN THROUGHOUT THE UTERINE CAVITY AND ENDOCERVICALCANAL" My doctor says that it doesn't look good for me now. To add insult to injury my doctor said that we could have been funded by the NHS for IVF because we have no children already - I don't think they fund it for Donor IVF? Even so my womb is no good!!      

Tabbie xx


----------



## TABBIE

Hi Peter,


Can my fibroids be removed and if so would they be burnt by laser? My doctor says that it doesn't look good for me?  I will be so grateful for any feedback - Thankyou!!

Tabbie xx


----------



## peter

Please see my comments in your text:



Josie21 said:


> Dear Peter,
> you replied to a query I had back in February when I was just about to start my first IVF cycle.
> It seems so little time has passed , but here I am having already failed.
> I down-regged bang on time and then stimmed well, although I was disappointed that I only had 8 follicles. Inside these, I got 7 mature eggs and, of those, 4 fertilised (using ICSI as my dh has 10mill count and low morphology). Of the 4 embros, 2 were Grade 1 and 2 Grade 2 (one of the Grade 2 had a little fragmentation). The consultant wanted to put pack the 2 Grade 1s and freeze the other 2 as, they said, they felt I had a better chance than average of it working.
> On 9dpt (if Day 1 is the day after ET), I started to have a pale brown discharge, which became mud-coloured the next day and my bust tenderness just stopped deaad. Today when I lost what looked like the embryo (it was like a coffee-bean with a little stalk coming out the middle) and the discharge is a bit more red.
> The hospital did my pg test today instead of Wednesday and it was, of course, negative.
> I had a miscarriage last Easter (this time of year is turning out to be not so good for me ) at 5 weeks after fertilisation.
> My obvious query is that I think I must have a problem keeping hold of a baby. Maybe conceiving has not really been the problem so much as implantation.
> Would you agree?
> 
> Possibly, we still do not really understand implantation and early miscarriage.
> 
> Is there anything (no matter how unproven) that I can do to help implantation?
> 
> Not that I know of apart from progesterone.
> 
> Over the last week, I got a mosquitto bite (to which I always react very badly) and I used some antibiotic cream (Fucildin) - could this have caused the problem or the "poison" in my blood?
> 
> No
> 
> Is there much research being done into implantation as this seems such a crucial stage but maybe not as well researched?
> 
> Lots of work is ongoing
> 
> I have my review consultation booked and the consultant is apparently a bit of an implantation boffin.
> 
> Sounds good!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Peter
> 
> Thank you so much for listening and (hopefully ) replying.
> J


----------



## viv

Hi Peter,

I have just had 2 embryos transferred on 18th April and I just wondered when implantation usually takes place.
I believe that in a normal pregnancy once the embryo is fertilized in the tube it impants approx 7 days later. With IVF is it slightly shorter?

I seem to have read up on most other things!

Look forward to hearing from you.

Vivian


----------



## peter

Dear Tabbie,

Always take the advice of the physician treating you. My comments are general and cannot be applied in every case.

Regards,

Peter



TABBIE said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Thankyou for replying - the hospital that did the hysterosalpingogram told me that the fibroids wouldn't get in the way and that if they were to remove them there would be a chance that I would have to have a hysterectomy. We have our first Consultation on 6th May at Care in Notts...I don't know what to do now?!!
> 
> Tabbie xx


----------



## Mel

bumping up


----------



## peter

Please see my comments in your text:



vivianbarnes said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I have just had 2 embryos transferred on 18th April and I just wondered when implantation usually takes place.
> I believe that in a normal pregnancy once the embryo is fertilized in the tube it impants approx 7 days later. With IVF is it slightly shorter?
> 
> Implantation is between day 4-6 in the human
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Peter
> 
> I seem to have read up on most other things!
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Vivian


----------



## viv

Hi Peter,

Many thanks for your time in replying to my query.

Regards,

Vivian Barnes


----------



## Nina1

Hi Peter,

Is a positive result always preceded by implantation bleeding? I'm on 3dp3dt (so day 6 after fertilisation) and have no spotting/bleeding whatsoever of any kind. Can positive's happen without it?

Thanks,
Nina


----------



## jag

hi paula,
did u get pregnant through icsi?
i am on my 2ww testing on may 16th first try
jag.


----------



## H

Hi Nina
I didnt have any implantation bleeding prior to my positive test either so dont worry if you dont get any, however I hve had a small amount since my positive test and the Dr has reassured me that you can also get implantation spotting (brown, not red i.e. old blood) during weeks 4-5 of pregnancy
Good luck with your test
H x


----------



## jag

thankyou paula,
please keep in touch, i want to ask you lots of questions, like, did the cyclogest pessaries make you tired and irritable?

jag
(cathy)


----------



## jag

hi paula,
please can you tell me too if it is ok to feel weepy all the time, bloated, backachey, headachey, nipple soreness, or am i just paranoid?
i dont know if these are just my period sympyoms (test on 16th) or what?...............i am so confused, i have read, read, read for hours through all letters posted, and cannot find the right answers, i suppose that is because everyone feels different.
why do none of my clothes fit me around my waist?
( i bet you wish that you never replied to me now, all these questions)!! i could talk about it 24/7.my dh isnt one for chatting too much, so the internet is my haven!
love cathy


----------



## Sue MJ

Hi Jag,

just want to wish you all the best for this cycle and hope you get the +ve you'll be looking for on 16th May.

The 2ww brings about so many mixed emotions and feelings both mentally and phsyically and each person is different, not just from one another but even can be very different on different cycles they go through.

Some people get loads of side effects from the pessaries, others don't really get any. I think the only one I ever got was the 'feeling tired' bit - other than that nothing.

We are all so desperately looking for signs in the 2ww that we're going to get the +ve result at the end of it, that we analyse every single niggle, twinge, emotion etc.... but the truth of the matter is that it is really too early too tell and rely on anything that you may be feeling. I was always so paranoind about everything in the 2ww, that I would never trust anything, because even if I did feel twinges etc... I would put so much down to my imagination and desperation for a cycle to work.

Whilst I was in my last 2ww - I found a brilliant site that gave some excellent info on when you could expect to feel/experience any sort of symptoms, so posted the details. Please take a look at the following link - I found it helped me immensely!

Desperate for Pregnancy Symptoms.

A word of warning - when you do get a big fat +ve result, that is the start of real worry!!!! I think any of us that get pregnant through fertility treatment have the longest pregnancies - always waiting for the next scan/Midwife's appointment, for reassurance that all is well!

All the best,

Sue


----------



## jag

thanks girls for the advice, i am starting to rely on this site to keep me going!
felt ok yesterday, went to work, no tiredness or pain, but today i have been at home, cleaning etc. but had to stop due to feeling kind of dizzy and sicky, dont know why, maybe i was doing too much.
i forgot to tell you that this time last week i ended up in hospital, i couldn't breathe, everything hurt so much, they thought i had pleuracy ( but it wasn't that) i needed morphine to get me through the night, now i dont know if this was caused by the flu, or from ovary hypostimulation, still i dont know, i still have the cough a little, but am slowly on the mend!.so a lot has been going on for me these past 3 weeks.
only 6 days to go now!
can anyone tell me how much it costs to try again if all fails (using frozen embryos)?
they managed to retrieve 27 eggs and fertilise 14.

thanks
jag.


----------



## H

Hi Jag
Hope you're ok, you sound like I always was on the 2ww always looking for answers for why you are feeling the way you are, its perfectly normal so dont worry about it. Everyone gets different symptoms. Try to take it easy and keep occupied if you can it will make the time go quicker, I know thats easier said than done. Not long to go now though 
In answer to your question re: cost of FET (Frozen embryo transfer) we paid around £500 to have ours put back regardless of the no. of embies that you have put back in. We had ours transferred back in my natural cylce i.e. waited until I ovulated and then 3 days later they transferred them back so I didnt need to take any drugs except from those lovely cyclogest pessaries!!!
Hope this helps, wishing you loads of luck for 16/5 when you test ^thumbsup^
Love H x


----------



## jag

thanks H,
congratulations on your pregnancy!.
when are you due?


----------



## H

Hi Jag
Im not sure of my exact due date yet but it is around the 5th -8th January so a lovely xmas and new year present for us.
I really hope it all works for you too and you get your dream
Love H x


----------

